# La malchance s'acharne contre lui/nous.



## Schrodinger's_Cat

La malchance s'acharne contre lui/nous.

*s'accharner* = accanirsi, ostinarsi

Il mio tentativo: La sfortuna si accanisce contro lui/noi


----------



## alenaro

BenVitale said:


> La malchance s'acharne contre lui/nous.
> 
> *s'accharner* = accanirsi, ostinarsi
> 
> Il mio tentativo: La sfortuna si accanisce contro di lui/noi


----------



## Hermocrates

On peut dire aussi "la sfortuna lo/ci perseguita".


----------



## itka

Esisterebbe in italiano, una parola più o meno gerga o dialettale, nel senso di sfortuna, che assommiglierebbe a "scumunà" ?


----------



## Hermocrates

itka said:


> Esisterebbe in italiano, una parola più o meno gergale o dialettale, nel senso di sfortuna, che assommiglierebbe a "scumunà" ?



On peut dire "la sfiga". È molto colloquiale, e anche molto usato. 

es. "La fortuna è cieca ma la sfiga ci vede benissimo."


----------

